# Doodle Rant



## Jnoel21 (Sep 20, 2017)

This also drives me crazy, as I hear "is your dog a mix?" On a weekly basis. My dog doesn't fall amongst the breed standard as your dog does but it's still irritating. It's to the point where I'm just very blunt "No, she is just more petite and on the darker end of the golden spectrum". That ususally shuts them up. I don't think your dog at all looks like a doodle so I can't see where they are coming from. I get the Irish setter, duck retriever quite a lot on my girl. I do hear "why don't you just get a doodle" and that is another battle. Your right, doodles aren't bred to a standard and I think they are really just this decades phase. Kind of like "teacup mixes" were in the early 2000's. They are cute, don't get me wrong but if I am paying that kind of money for a dog it better be to a standard.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Regarding the "why don't you just get a doodle" question; because I don't want to support irresponsible breeding or be forced to groom my dog every 2 months. Sure I have to brush and bath my goldens on occasion but I never have to trim the fur on their face so they can see.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

I wouldn't take offense. Not everyone is up on dog breeds and what they look like. The maintenance man when we moved asked if Chloe was a lab. I just said nope a golden. He goes oh that makes sense. Same thing with the English cream. Not everyone is up on everything when it comes to dogs.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

There is this breeder that keeps popping up on my Facebook that is selling labradoodles for $1900. Just ridiculous. These dogs arent even cute. He isn't even breeding full poodle and lab. He is breeding the labradoodles. People are going crazy wanting one in the comments. As long as people are going to spend and go to a breeder like this they won't go away. I do think goldendoodles are cute. Especially when a mini poodle is used. But to spend money on a mutt is stupid.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

I don't get the whole doodle craze either. I work at a dog training facility and I have yet to meet a doodle I like, and I've met a lot of them. They're all high strung and crazy and they tend to be really dumb. Plus their face beards get gross.

I've gotten the doodle and lab comments before. I don't get it because I think Kaizer is very type-y. He also gets called a girl all the time, so I don't really put stock into what the general pet public says  All golden and other breed people I've met have always commented that he has a very masculine head, and those are the opinions I care about.


----------



## GoldenDude (Nov 5, 2016)

aesthetic said:


> I don't get the whole doodle craze either. I work at a dog training facility and I have yet to meet a doodle I like, and I've met a lot of them. They're all high strung and crazy and they tend to be really dumb. Plus their face beards get gross.
> 
> I've gotten the doodle and lab comments before. I don't get it because I think Kaizer is very type-y. He also gets called a girl all the time, so I don't really put stock into what the general pet public says  All golden and other breed people I've met have always commented that he has a very masculine head, and those are the opinions I care about.


I had to laugh because I know a couple who owns a Golden Retriever and later added a GoldenDoodle to their family. They comment all the time that their Golden was easy to train but that their Doodle is dumber than a post.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Interestingly kids never seem to get it wrong. When we go out with our dogs grownups say the weirdest most random thing. Kids almost always go, “Look at the Golden Retriever”.


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

I got golden doodle once when my girl was a puppy. I am always asked what kind of dog she is when I take her out. She is small but within standard. Inevitably, I get a story about so and so’s 90 pound golden. I tell them that she is about the size they are supposed to be. The best wrong guess I’ve heard would have to be English Shepherd!


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

aesthetic said:


> I don't get the whole doodle craze either. I work at a dog training facility and I have yet to meet a doodle I like, and I've met a lot of them. They're all high strung and crazy and they tend to be really dumb. Plus their face beards get gross.


Kind of harsh especially from someone who works with dogs. 

I have a ton of customers with Doodles that I really like. They're not stupid at all. Yeah some are high strung, but that's with all breeds. My employer has a Doodle and she's really sweet. Smart, too. And this is the Doodle puppy I puppy sat and she was really bright. She was very respectful of Chance and learned the ways of our routine within a day. I think she's darling, but everyone has their own opinion.


----------



## Goldhill (Jul 3, 2016)

LJack said:


> Interestingly kids never seem to get it wrong. When we go out with our dogs grownups say the weirdest most random thing. Kids almost always go, “Look at the Golden Retriever”.


I've noticed that too! So many people ask me if my dog is a mix, and it's odd how many are genuinely surprised when I say she's all golden. She doesn't look like anything else and is a very typical golden. But the kids always say they want to "pet the golden retriever".


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Cpc1972 said:


> I wouldn't take offense. Not everyone is up on dog breeds and what they look like. The maintenance man when we moved asked if Chloe was a lab. I just said nope a golden. He goes oh that makes sense. Same thing with the English cream. Not everyone is up on everything when it comes to dogs.


Totally agree with this.

I get asked all the time if Shala is a puppy, or if she is mixed with Duck Toller. I don't take offense at all. She IS small and red - a very petite (but perfectly proportioned) 46 pounds at the moment - and much more rare in my neighbourhood of pretty standard medium gold to light gold Goldens. I often wind up telling people she actually IS breed standard (thanks to that one-inch leeway on height!) and that the big, huge 100-pound Goldens they might see are not. But mostly, people are just making conversation while they love all over my dog and rave to me how soft, how beautiful, how sweet she is. I never take offense at that! :smile2:
Plus - I always keep in mind that while I DO know most large breeds, I have no idea what is what in the small dog world. Havanese, Pekingnese, Coton, Shih Tzu, etc. I wouldn't even try to guess.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

kwhit said:


> ... And this is the Doodle puppy I puppy sat and she was really bright...


Oh my gosh, what a super cute little girl! Honestly she looks like a Golden puppy with a perm  Sounds like she got all the best traits of both gene pools.

Christen, your puppy is just gorgeous - I can't imagine how people thing doodle when they see her. I guess she will just have to be the "Golden Ambassador" in your town. 

I have several friends in my neighborhood with doodles. Nobody is pretentious about it - almost all of them just wanted a good family dog of a smaller size that wouldn't shed. They want the Golden personality in a smaller package without the shedding. 

What strikes me is that all these bright, educated people didn't think through the process of genetics, you don't get to pick and choose which traits you get. They honestly bought into the idea that you can somehow choose the poodle coat but not the poodle personality/temperament etc. I will also say that pretty much none of the people have the interest or time to really give these dogs the level of training and engagement they need to be easy to live with. The Doodles I know do have more temperament issue than I would have expected.

I understand why the average person would not want a poodle, every poodle I know is either a handful or a bit of a pill with a lot of, um, personality, I guess would be the term. The only one I know I would want is a tiny toy who is about 2 years old and will snuggle and let you dress her up in costumes - so fun  It's just funny to me that people don't want a poodle but line up to pay big money for poodle mixes.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Sweet Girl said:


> ... I often wind up telling people she actually IS breed standard (thanks to that one-inch leeway on height!) and that the big, huge 100-pound Goldens they might see are not.....


Same!!! (not the Toller part, but "IS she a puppy?") I love informing people that Ellie (she is low end of the standard and right at 50 pounds) is exactly what she is supposed to be and never miss a chance to educate anyone who wants to talk dogs  I bet Shala has a huge fan club, she is super cute, I wish I could meet her sometime - any thoughts of taking her to the National in St. Louis next year?????


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

SweetGirl, you like the way I am all jazzed to meet Shala and then as an afterthought..... Oh it would be really awesome to meet you too S


----------



## Christen113 (Dec 3, 2014)

I honestly think that the temperament issues boil down to not breeding the best of either breed. I had three poodles growing up. I adored my little toy poodle (was kept as a show prospect but outgrew the standard) he could intimidate dogs ten times bigger but was the absolute sweetest with people, good with the other dogs and smart as a whip. Not high strung at all and a piece of cake to train. I honestly think under the right circumstances-health texting, the best breeding stock, etc.-that doodles could be a decent dog breed. We breed goldens with good temperament, I don’t know any reason why if you bred a great golden temperament to a very similar and great poodle temperament that it wouldn’t have a good temperament. I think it’s just too many people with zero breeding knowledge or experience putting together their goldens and poodles. 

At the same time, the standard poodle is exactly what most doodle owners want and they’re adorable puppies so I don’t see the need for a doodle. Too bad the poodle marketing isn’t as good as the doodle marketing haha.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Cpc1972 said:


> I wouldn't take offense. Not everyone is up on dog breeds and what they look like. The maintenance man when we moved asked if Chloe was a lab. I just said nope a golden. He goes oh that makes sense. Same thing with the English cream. Not everyone is up on everything when it comes to dogs.


I agree with this. Have had few breed queries about my dogs and I think that it is great the people are interested, perhaps considering getting a dog of their own and happen to like what they are seeing in my dogs.


----------



## Christen113 (Dec 3, 2014)

I never got offended by people not knowing what Cooper was (heard Great Pyrnees a few times) but the doodle thing gets to me. Even the English Cream question doesn’t bug me like the doodle question.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

nolefan said:


> It's just funny to me that people don't want a poodle but line up to pay big money for poodle mixes.


I actually use that when I am approached in public and they express that they are interested in buying doodles (usually after saying they love Goldens, but the hair). I say, “Oh, you must love poodles then”. They usually respond with a not really or sometimes that the do not like them at all. Then I respond that it is interesting they are looking for a mix breed that they are not excited about both breeds involved in the mix. I also suggest rescuing at that point. 

I then mentioned that both breed clubs are against the mix, most mix breeders have to source their stock from mills and to research the health testing that should be done on both breeds since they have things likehip Dysplasia and epilepsy in common. 

I am sure I am a ray of light. :wink2:

If they say that own Doodles I don’t say much. If they say they breed Doodles, watch out.:grin2:


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

kwhit said:


> Kind of harsh especially from someone who works with dogs.
> 
> I have a ton of customers with Doodles that I really like. They're not stupid at all. Yeah some are high strung, but that's with all breeds. My employer has a Doodle and she's really sweet. Smart, too. And this is the Doodle puppy I puppy sat and she was really bright. She was very respectful of Chance and learned the ways of our routine within a day. I think she's darling, but everyone has their own opinion.


It's not harsh because these are my experiences as someone who works with dogs. It may just be my area - I live very close to the puppy mill area of Pennsylvania and we have a lot of less than stellar breeders within a couple of hours of us.

I'm glad you've met a couple good doodles though. The puppy you puppy sat is very cute, I'm glad she got along with Chance so well!


----------



## Christen113 (Dec 3, 2014)

LJack said:


> I actually use that when I am approached in public and they express that they are interested in buying doodles (usually after saying they love Goldens, but the hair). I say, “Oh, you must love poodles then”. They usually respond with a not really or sometimes that the do not like them at all. Then I respond that it is interesting they are looking for a mix breed that they are not excited about both breeds involved in the mix. I also suggest rescuing at that point.
> 
> I then mentioned that both breed clubs are against the mix, most mix breeders have to source their stock from mills and to research the health testing that should be done on both breeds since they have things likehip Dysplasia and epilepsy in common.
> 
> ...




I laughed out loud over being a ray of light hahaha. It is really interesting that doodle people generally think they don’t want a poodle. Perplexing!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

The doodlers I've met have been less than what I would want in a dog whether F1 or this or that. All dogs are good but the ones I've met have the IQ of a hamster. No offense to hamsters 

You want a a mutt get a mutt. I am not against that unless you pay thousands of dollars for one.


----------



## Goldens&Friesians (May 31, 2014)

I have never been asked if my golden was a doodle, but I do get asked if she's a lab or a puppy. She is a 50 lb golden and there are zero good breeders in my immediate area, so I think people are used to the ginormous goldens and then think one that's breed standard size must be a puppy. I find it interesting that when you meet people out and about and they ask you "is that a golden?" they always then have to reply in a superior tone, "I have a doodle." As a groomer, I absolutely DREAD seeing a doodle on my schedule-they are worse than poodles to groom. At least with poodles, people tend to know they need grooming, with doodles they wait til the dog is matted to the skin and then they get mad when you say its in the dog's best interest to shave it. Their temperaments seem very unpredictable-I've groomed maybe 1 or 2 with nice, steady temperaments; the rest are really iffy-several are biters. I agree that the majority of them seem to be as dumb as rocks. A friend of mine wants to get her kids a dog and she wants something that doesn't shed and she is really interested in doodles. I told her all the problems and lies doodle breeders will feed her, but she still is interested in a doodle. When I asked why she doesn't just get a standard poodle she said its because she doesn't like the way they look. ??? If you ask me, doodles like a heap more like a poodle (albeit and ugly poodle) than a golden! Shoot, I can groom a poodle and make it look like a doodle if you want (not sure why anyone would want a dog to look like a doodle, but to each his own)! Another distant acquaintance has a doodle that she just bred to a poodle and she wants $1800 for the pups-ridiculous beyond belief! I paid less than that for my purebred golden from generations of clearances and CH's and GCH's and CD's and other performance titles, plus I had a pretty good idea of how she would look and what her temperament would be-you don't get any of those things with a doodle. As Good As Gold golden rescue in IL just had 3 doodles adopted out-for $450-go rescue one rather than grossly over-pay for one! Sorry for the rant in response to the rant, the doodle thing is a sore spot for me, lol!


----------



## Christen113 (Dec 3, 2014)

Goldens&Friesians said:


> I have never been asked if my golden was a doodle, but I do get asked if she's a lab or a puppy. She is a 50 lb golden and there are zero good breeders in my immediate area, so I think people are used to the ginormous goldens and then think one that's breed standard size must be a puppy. I find it interesting that when you meet people out and about and they ask you "is that a golden?" they always then have to reply in a superior tone, "I have a doodle." As a groomer, I absolutely DREAD seeing a doodle on my schedule-they are worse than poodles to groom. At least with poodles, people tend to know they need grooming, with doodles they wait til the dog is matted to the skin and then they get mad when you say its in the dog's best interest to shave it. Their temperaments seem very unpredictable-I've groomed maybe 1 or 2 with nice, steady temperaments; the rest are really iffy-several are biters. I agree that the majority of them seem to be as dumb as rocks. A friend of mine wants to get her kids a dog and she wants something that doesn't shed and she is really interested in doodles. I told her all the problems and lies doodle breeders will feed her, but she still is interested in a doodle. When I asked why she doesn't just get a standard poodle she said its because she doesn't like the way they look. ??? If you ask me, doodles like a heap more like a poodle (albeit and ugly poodle) than a golden! Shoot, I can groom a poodle and make it look like a doodle if you want (not sure why anyone would want a dog to look like a doodle, but to each his own)! Another distant acquaintance has a doodle that she just bred to a poodle and she wants $1800 for the pups-ridiculous beyond belief! I paid less than that for my purebred golden from generations of clearances and CH's and GCH's and CD's and other performance titles, plus I had a pretty good idea of how she would look and what her temperament would be-you don't get any of those things with a doodle. As Good As Gold golden rescue in IL just had 3 doodles adopted out-for $450-go rescue one rather than grossly over-pay for one! Sorry for the rant in response to the rant, the doodle thing is a sore spot for me, lol!



Totally agree!! I think poodles look much better. I was just googling—people are paying THREE THOUSAND here for “Australian labradoodles” around Houston. Naturally I emailed to see about health testing because there wasn’t any on the website. I’ll admit-she had a cute little of black and white ones (and despite my love of goldens, I’m a sucker for black and white) but the adults are fairly awful. I don’t understand why people don’t go for the standard poodles or PWDs myself. 

I’m going to start calling them “go poos” instead of goldendoodles. Hahaha.


----------



## Goldens&Friesians (May 31, 2014)

Christen113 said:


> I’m going to start calling them “go poos” instead of goldendoodles. Hahaha.


"Go poos" LOL! I love it! I always write them in as golden/poodles mixes on my grooming client cards because I hate to call them goldendoodles like they are an actual breed. I may have to start writing "go poos" now though! LOL!!


----------



## Gleepers (Apr 20, 2016)

We have a 4-H kid with a 7 year old doodle that has won a fair amount of titles. Nice dog. 
Not fond of the way they look. Sort of like a funky sheep dog or something. And the coat looks like it would be a pain to upkeep. Much more work than running the brush through Penny. 
Our trainer has a standard poodle. Not fond of the poodle look but a very nice dog, if a bit of a spaz. I?d do that over a doodle any day. 
We have what we believe may be a Tibetan Spaniel/ Golden mix. Thought he may have been a chi/golden when he was a pup but now deffinatly heavy on the Tibetian. Lovely little pooch, super smart. A few issues as he was a rescue but coming along well. Seems to have the good temperament qualities of both breeds. If you ever see a breeder of said mix in say 20 years it may be my son, he is pretty in love with his dog. He is a good match for Penny.


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

nolefan said:


> Oh my gosh, what a super cute little girl! Honestly she looks like a Golden puppy with a perm  Sounds like she got all the best traits of both gene pools.
> 
> Christen, your puppy is just gorgeous - I can't imagine how people thing doodle when they see her. I guess she will just have to be the "Golden Ambassador" in your town.
> 
> ...


I owned a poodle for 13 years. While he was a great dog, I swear I will never own another one though. For the last year or two of his life, I took him to the groomer and stayed close while they groomed him because they didn’t want the responsibility of dealing with a health emergency. He had a heart problem and required meds and rx food. The worst part was just telling them to shave everything so he could go a little longer between haircuts. He loved being a frou-frou dog and always liked having his hair did.


----------



## Anne Y. (Jan 6, 2017)

Like some of the other posters here, I've also been asked what breed Bodhi is-once by another golden owner. The golden owner who asked about his breed had a ginormous golden that is nowhere near breed standard as far as weight goes-I'd guess the dog was 110 pounds and was white as a cloud. Beautiful dog for sure, but when I replied that Bodhi was indeed a golden and that he was 7 months old and still growing, the owner seemed to doubt me. A part of me wanted to reply to her that just because her dog is practically a polar bear with a head the size of Texas and our dogs look quite different does not mean my 7 month old, 50 pound puppy is any less golden. I've also had someone assume he is a doodle because his back hair is wavy. It's all a tad annoying. 

Anyways, I find it absurd what people will pay for a doodle. 1800? 3 GRAND? For chrissakes.


----------



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

The general population is, understandably, ill-informed about dog breeds. We have the "adopt, don't shop" slogan as our main public awareness campaign. There are very few benched dog shows, and when I attended shows before we ever entered with our own dog, I felt like I was intruding on a private event. (To an extent, I still do!) We know the supply/demand for quality purebred dogs is not balanced. Good breeders are often too busy taking care of their dogs and working to have time to educate the public. The AKC site isn't what it could be. We expect price to be some reflection of quality, and "designer" dogs are expensive. So how is the public supposed to be educated? This is a pickle.

Anyway, my biggest issue with goldendoodles is that they aren't a breed. There is no breed standard, consistency, maintenance of records, code of ethics, etc. And "breeders" aren't working towards any of this. At least Australian Labradoodle breeders are making an effort to become a recognized breed. I give them credit for that.

http://www.australianlabradoodleclub.us/
https://www.grca.org/about-the-breed/articles/goldendoodles-grcas-position/


----------



## Meekas mom (Oct 19, 2017)

*wow!*

I can't believe what I'm reading here, although I shouldn't be surprised. Do you know how you all sound? I actually have one of each. A gorgeous Golden Retriever (the reason I have been coming to this site) a lovely Standard Poodle, and the sweetest Goldendoodle you will ever meet and no I'm not a breeder. You simply cannot generalize dogs by a few people's experiences. You aren't just generalizing doodles but pure bred standard poodles as well. My standard is the most wonderful, smart, loyal dog! He loves his people and other dogs, is totally chill and just wants to please. My doodle is sweet, intuitive, funny as hell, and very smart, my golden is beautiful, loving, needy and stubborn, and I adore them all. My doodles parents were both health tested and had wonderful temperaments. All dogs have value and I realize you love "your breed" but you sound quite snobby. Just as you are offended when people think your dog is a mix I am offended that you assume based on limited experience that my dog is an unintelligent spaz! I won't be back here.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Meekas mom said:


> I can't believe what I'm reading here, although I shouldn't be surprised. Do you know how you all sound? I actually have one of each. A gorgeous Golden Retriever (the reason I have been coming to this site) a lovely Standard Poodle, and the sweetest Goldendoodle you will ever meet and no I'm not a breeder. You simply cannot generalize dogs by a few people's experiences. You aren't just generalizing doodles but pure bred standard poodles as well. My standard is the most wonderful, smart, loyal dog! He loves his people and other dogs, is totally chill and just wants to please. My doodle is sweet, intuitive, funny as hell, and very smart, my golden is beautiful, loving, needy and stubborn, and I adore them all. My doodles parents were both health tested and had wonderful temperaments. All dogs have value and I realize you love "your breed" but you sound quite snobby. Just as you are offended when people think your dog is a mix I am offended that you assume based on limited experience that my dog is an unintelligent spaz! I won't be back here.


This is a group of Golden Retriever lovers, not a group of Poodle lovers, who are, for the most part, offended by the hype and huge prices being asked for a mixed breed dog. No one is offended by the dogs themselves, although our groomer has said much the same things that have been said here about how the owners rarely know how to care for these dogs and they frequently have to be shaved to get rid of mats. The true snobs that I've met have been the people who announce that they paid over $2000 for their mutts (and yes, they are mutts) and that they got an F2 - most of them have no clue what that means but it sounds impressive. 

I love most dogs, but if I want a mixed breed, I'll go to the shelter and pay $100. I'm also not one of the people on here who thinks that anyone who gets a Golden from anyone but their list of "reputable" breeders is worse than a doodle owner. And I still say, if you want a poodle, get a poodle. If you want a golden, get a golden.


----------



## Meekas mom (Oct 19, 2017)

and if you want a doodle get a doodle. I know how to care for my doodles coat and most people I know who own one do too. I didn't pay 2000 for my doodle but what's it to anyone how much I paid for any of my dogs. You can justify all you want but you still sound ridiculous. A groomer who speaks like this shouldn't be working with dogs. I am a member of a poodle forum and they don't do this at all! 
.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

laprincessa said:


> No one is offended by the dogs themselves...


Really? Read the next quote...



aesthetic said:


> I work at a dog training facility and I have yet to meet a doodle I like, and I've met a lot of them. They're all high strung and crazy and they tend to be really dumb...


So I can see where Meekas mom would be offended. I was offended and I don't even have a Doodle.


----------



## Meekas mom (Oct 19, 2017)

Thank you kwhit


----------



## myluckypenny (Nov 29, 2016)

I've met a couple wonderful golden doodles, and some not so great ones (just like any other breed). There was one that at 8 months old passed the CGC test, so I would definitely disagree with the stereotype that they are all dumb. My issue is, like some have mentioned, the price tag associated with completely unhealth tested parents that aren't competing and proving their dogs are excellent representatives of the breed. There was someone charging $1800 in South Dakota for a litter of goldendoodles and neither parent had any health testing. I got my purebred golden for $1500 from fully health tested parents from Champion lines. The breeder of these goldendoodles is obviously breeding purely for money so yes I have a big problem with that! That and the lies they tell the puppy buyers! There is no guarantee an F1 litter will not shed, its a total crapshoot and saying otherwise is completely dishonest.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

myluckypenny said:


> My issue is, like some have mentioned, the price tag associated with completely unhealth tested parents that aren't competing and proving their dogs are excellent representatives of the breed...


I agree, except for the "representatives of the breed". There is no breed standard because there is no "breed". There can be so many variations within a litter that it's virtually impossible to ever expect one. Some do testing, though, and I hope that if someone wants a Doodle, that they would support those that do.


----------



## myluckypenny (Nov 29, 2016)

kwhit said:


> I agree, except for the "representatives of the breed". There is no breed standard because there is no "breed". There can be so many variations within a litter that it's virtually impossible to ever expect one. Some do testing, though, and I hope that if someone wants a Doodle, that they would support those that do.


I meant for first generation golden doodles, with a golden retriever and a poodle. Sorry I was not clear on that


----------



## Goldens&Friesians (May 31, 2014)

@Meeka's Mom: I suppose we (or at least me) do come off sounding snobby. Sorry about that. For me personally, even though I like all dogs, there are some that I just don't like the looks of, and doodles are one of those. (In general, I don't really care for the hairy face look; so its not just doodles, its wheatons, Portugese water dogs, etc. Just my personal preference in looks.) I have no problem with people getting a doodle if that's what they really want. What I have a problem with is breeders feeding people lies and telling them whatever they want to hear in order to charge a ridiculous price. I hate seeing people get taken advantage of. And that happens in purebred dog too. And my opinion of doodle intelligence and temperament is based upon my grooming clientele. Maybe they're worse in my part of the country, but they just aren't the brightest dogs and they just don't have the steadiest dispositions. I did groom one doodle that is a child's service dog, and that is the only one I can think of that is bright and even tempered (and I've groomed a ton of doodles). So I guess I just can't help but to develop a negative opinion based on my personal experiences. And its easy to lump all dogs into a certain stereotype based on personal experiences (even if it isn't right and we try not to). Same thing goes for my experiences with pit bulls. Without going too much into it, my experiences have lead me to completely distrust pits and have an extremely negative opinion of them. I'm glad you have a smart, friendly doodle and I'm glad he has you to give him a loving home! And I'm sorry to have been one of the offensive posters.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

kwhit said:


> So I can see where Meekas mom would be offended. I was offended and I don't even have a Doodle.


I'm truly sorry that you're offended over something I said based off of my experiences (it sounds sarcastic but I want you to know that I am really sorry you're offended). It's great that people are happy with their doodle, I'm happy for them! 

However, I would really appreciate if you could let it go. I stand by what I said (again, based off of *my experiences* with doodles) but I don't appreciate being made out to be some kind of evil person for, again, stating my experiences with a doodle. I truly don't understand why you felt the need to bring up my comment, especially since I was talking about doodles that I have met in person and not the doodle you pet sat or the doodle Meekas mom owns.


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

I think when Doodles first started out the people doing it had good intentions but they quickly learned that genetics doesn't exactly always do what you want. I do know some Doodle breeders that did health testing on their dogs and once they learned how few of the puppies actually were hypoallergenic started to do the testing before the puppies went home to make sure they where hypoallergenic. So many doodles ended up in our local shelters when their owners dumped them because they shed and or they caused allergic reactions. For awhile it was pretty sad how many were in our shelters and rescues and a real reason so many are frustrated its often the dogs that suffer for human greed or status.

I don't have anything against the dogs but more the thoughtless breeders that treat dogs as disposable or money sources. The temperament of the puppies goes back to the parents temperament and the socializing that was done with the puppy. if you do not start with great temperaments and structure your unlikely to get it in your puppies. And if you do not bother to properly socialize your puppies well all kinds of problems come from that And ethical breeders were absolutely not letting their dogs out to be used to create a mix breed dog so what was used to breed was often not anywhere near either the poodle standard or the golden one.


----------



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

The GRCA’s response to an offended goldendoodle breeder:

https://www.grca.org/about-the-breed/articles/goldendoodles-grcas-position/


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

aesthetic said:


> I don't appreciate being made out to be some kind of evil person for, again, stating my experiences with a doodle...


Well, since you brought it up again I'll respond to your post. I had no intention of making you out to be an evil person at all. It's just the tone of your post that made me respond in the way I did. I've worked in the pet industry for 41 years. In pet stores, veterinary hospitals and shelters. I've met thousands and thousands of dogs over the years and can honestly say that I've never met one or a group of certain dogs that I've disliked. I'm a total dog nerd and it just struck me as weird that someone in the industry would feel that way. I think that's where my feelings of being offended came from. It makes me feel sad for the dogs you're talking about. But...we're all entitled to our opinions and feelings. Your opinion they're dumb and my feeling of being offended.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Anele said:


> The GRCA’s response to an offended goldendoodle breeder:
> 
> https://www.grca.org/about-the-breed/articles/goldendoodles-grcas-position/


I'd be offended if any group of dogs were talked about like this, not just Doodles.


----------



## usually lurking (Apr 21, 2017)

I have spent several days restraining myself from posting in this thread. Unfortunately, I am out of chocolate, so now it seems as if I will have to chime in, which I suspect will either further fuel this raging dumpster fire of a thread, or will toss a wet blanket on it. I would guess the former because of the levels of personal offense that people take to the opinions and feelings of others. 

First, people are entitled to feel as they feel and it has zero bearing on your life, so let it go. This isn't kindergarten. You're adults. If someone doesn't like doodles, they're allowed to feel that and say it. If someone doesn't like Dalmations, they're allowed to feel it and say it. If their personal experience with a given breed/mix leads them to have certain opinions on that breed/mix, that has zero to do with your personal dog or whatever dog you personally know. Every person on the planet is the sum of their own experiences, not yours. Therefore, their opinions and mindsets aren't always going to mesh with your own. That's what makes everyone different. If everyone was the same, exactly one breed of dog would exist and we'd all have it because we'd all want the same thing.

Second, doodle lover or not, I think everyone can agree that what the crux of the problem is, is irresponsible breeding. It isn't just about health certifications and function, either. It's about consistency in temperament. Example: Your friend has a golden or a doodle. You love the dog's personality and you want one. This dog is great with kids, and is smart and biddable. You go find a breeder, only you find that your dog is NOTHING like your friend's dog. Your dog doesn't like your kid. Your dog is a spaz and difficult to train. Why? Because you've either a) gone to a golden breeder that does nothing but breed for color and money or b) you've purchased a doodle. Doodles haven't been around long enough to eliminate the majority of variability in temperament. Further, you can't even assume that it will be similar to a poodle or whatever said poodle was crossed with. Why? Because the dogs being bred aren't the dogs that have been carefully bred for generations for function/reliability of temperament because no reputable breeder of a purebred dog is going to deliberately breed a mix. Generally, it's a complete crapshoot. If you don't understand this, then you don't understand genetics, and I'd recommend that you go do some research. Gregor Mendel is a great place to start.

Is there a market for these dogs? Sure. Do some of the breeders do clearances? Yes. So, what's the problem, then? I'd argue that it's reliability. What are you really getting? Are you going to get the same thing next time? Maybe. Maybe not. But the variation in what you get will be much more extreme than if you stick with a carefully bred, recognized breed. For some people, that's fine. For others, it's a problem. It's a problem when you have kids. It's a problem when you want a dog of particular size. It's a problem when you want a dog with a certain temperament and you don't get what you expected. It's a huge problem when the dog is so far out of line with what you wanted or can handle that said dog ends up in the shelter. Please note - this is a general "you" not a "you" specific to anyone on the board - before you get all up in arms about that comment. Plus, let me just add, there are so many different doodles - labradoodles, goldendoodles, aussiedoodles, etc - that I have a hard time believing that any one group of breeders is really focusing on anything other than money. They are all over the board, and it seems people will cross just about anything with a poodle. That alone seems odd, given that poodles themselves have such a variety of color, size, and function.

Here's a cautionary tale of a deliberate mixed breed. Border jacks. Heard of those? Two breeds that really need a job in order to not be neurotic. What happens when you cross two possibly poor representatives of each? You get a dog with two very different drives. It wants to herd and it wants to hunt. The ones I have met do not have off switches. One is on prozac, despite constant mental stimulation in the form of training and an owner who is a tri-athlete, who makes sure the dog gets enough exercise. Most people would send a dog like that to a shelter. This was an adopted dog, from a rescue group, and the owner had no idea that's what she was getting. Lots of people get these little guys by accident.

As for doodles, would I want one? No. Am I against the practice of breeding with no purpose other than to make money? Yes. And please don't use the hypoallergenic argument here. There's no such thing as a truly hypoallergenic dog. Doodles are no more hypoallergenic than a poodle, and that isn't a trait for which there is some kind of genetic test. Goldens are definitely NOT hypoallergenic. Any promise that you are "guaranteed" a hypoallergenic dog, when half of the genes are from a Golden, is completely illogical and anyone making that statement needs to learn how genetics works.

For those of you who'd argue that Doodles aren't a marketing scheme, let me share this. I have a neighbor who, one day, shared with me her excitement about getting her doodle. My neighbor acted like she was getting some kind of super exclusive dog, which, by the way, was from four states over and being flown in. Why? because it was an English Cream Doodle. Astonishingly, this dog isn’t even remotely a light golden color. He's a somewhere between a red and an apricot. Why did she care about “English Cream” if her dog isn’t even light colored? That’s how ludicrous this “English Cream” business has become. People selling Goldens based purely on color have so convinced the average person that the English Cream Golden is a completely different type of Golden, an exclusive type, that now they can cross them with Poodles, and people don’t even care that the dog isn’t cream colored, at all. Now, is anyone here really going to try to convince me that her "English Cream Doodle" (that isn't even cream colored) is *not* a marketing scheme?


Let me just add, for the record, that I've had mixed breed dogs. I've loved them dearly. I have nothing against them. I'll also add that my dog's regular playmate is, in fact, a doodle. They are the best of friends. Do I agree with all of this doodling? No. Do I want a doodle? Again, no. But at some point, you have to step back from your own personal viewpoint and see the entire issue. Some doodles are dumb. Some are not. Some Goldens do not have a temperament that is within standard. It doesn't mean that any given dog isn't loved or cared for. It means that some people are greedy and irresponsible, and that only hurts the dogs, in the end. If you care about dogs, regardless of breed, support the people who are doing the right things - health clearances, breeding for reliable, consistent temperaments, etc. Those dogs are less likely to end up in shelters or rescue groups because people know what they are getting.


That's my two cents. Take it or leave it, but please stop taking other people's opinions on certain breeds/mixes as a personal affront.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

usually lurking said:


> I have spent several days restraining myself from posting in this thread. Unfortunately, I am out of chocolate, so now it seems as if I will have to chime in, which I suspect will either further fuel this raging dumpster fire of a thread, or will toss a wet blanket on it. I would guess the former because of the levels of personal offense that people take to the opinions and feelings of others.
> 
> First, people are entitled to feel as they feel and it has zero bearing on your life, so let it go. This isn't kindergarten. You're adults. If someone doesn't like doodles, they're allowed to feel that and say it. If someone doesn't like Dalmations, they're allowed to feel it and say it. If their personal experience with a given breed/mix leads them to have certain opinions on that breed/mix, that has zero to do with your personal dog or whatever dog you personally know. Every person on the planet is the sum of their own experiences, not yours. Therefore, their opinions and mindsets aren't always going to mesh with your own. That's what makes everyone different. If everyone was the same, exactly one breed of dog would exists and we'd all have it because we'd all want the same thing.
> 
> ...



Wow...so much for letting it go.  

Edited to add: It's good you're out of chocolate...it's not good for you, anyway. :


----------



## usually lurking (Apr 21, 2017)

kwhit said:


> Wow...so much for letting it go.
> 
> Edited to add: It's good you're out of chocolate...it's not good for you, anyway. :


In small amounts, dark chocolate has been proven to have health benefits. Having said that, I freely admit that I was eating Snickers, not dark chocolate, and that I thoroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

usually lurking said:


> In small amounts, dark chocolate has been proven to have health benefits. Having said that, I freely admit that I was eating Snickers, not dark chocolate, and that I thoroughly enjoyed it.


I'm offended by your choice of Snickers since I'm allergic to peanuts and would cheerfully adopt a doodle if only I could eat one of those bloody candy bars.

>

On topic - tonight one of my students told me that he bought his doodle, who is very cute and according to him, quite sweet, from a person who had paid over $2000 for the dog on the expectation that she was hypoallergenic. When it turned out that she was not, the person just wanted to get rid of her. 
This is why I object to the doodles - this poor dog could have ended up in a shelter or worse, and just got lucky with the boy who paid $50 for her because he thought she was cute.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

laprincessa said:


> I'm offended by your choice of Snickers since I'm allergic to peanuts and would cheerfully adopt a doodle if only I could eat one of those bloody candy bars.
> 
> >....


That's more like it - Personally I am good with the Milky Way, no peanuts to distract you from the caramel. 

KWhit, everyone knows chocolate is the base of the food pyramid - dark chocolate is even sold in health food stores:


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

nolefan said:


> That's more like it - Personally I am good with the Milky Way, no peanuts to distract you from the caramel.
> 
> KWhit, everyone knows chocolate is the base of the food pyramid - dark chocolate is even sold in health food stores:


Oh Milky Ways! That's a purebred if I ever met one.  
Sadly, too much chocolate gives me a migraine. But the Brookside dark chocolate covered pomegranates are worth the pain.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

What I would give for some Malted Milk Balls! :yes:

But...I have an autoimmune liver disease, so there's no more chocolate, or any sugar at all, for the rest of my life. I told my kids that when the doctors say there's nothing else they can do, just give me some Oreos and keep them coming! I think I'll add malted milk balls. :dblthumb2


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

kwhit said:


> What I would give for some Malted Milk Balls! :yes:
> 
> But...I have an autoimmune liver disease, so there's no more chocolate, or any sugar at all, for the rest of my life. I told my kids that when the doctors say there's nothing else they can do, just give me some Oreos and keep them coming! I think I'll add malted milk balls. :dblthumb2


Now there's something we can agree on! Malted milk balls are not allowed in my house because I can't leave them alone.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Aren't they great? I even had a certain way to eat them.


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

and now I had to go get a piece of chocolate! Dove by the way as I am out of my really good hazelnut chocolate.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Altairss said:


> and now I had to go get a piece of chocolate! Dove by the way as I am out of my really good hazelnut chocolate.


Oh, man...you guys are killing me. It's been over two years since I've had any chocolate. I miss it...

Oh, yeah...mini m&ms. :yummy:

Okay, gotta stop. :doh:


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

We have a service dog group that breeds doodles. They have people convinced that they do it to make them smarter. They really aren’t my favorite. I work with them on a regular basis. Many of them are a little flighty. I can’t imagine having a service dog that needs that much upkeep. That’s my experience with them. 

I’m sure many doodles wind up in shelters and rescues. I currently own a “designer breed” that I adopted from a shelter. She is a “Carlin Pinscher”. If you google it she is pretty much identical to the first picture that pops up. Supposedly, someone found her. People pay so much for them. Especially if they look like Rottweilers. She is sweet but her temperament is a bit unstable. She is a resource guarder. She thinks she can take on the neighbors pit bull. Oh and she has a really bad underbite.

You are all making me want chocolate!


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Our local health food store sells yogurt covered malt balls. Oh, sweet baby Jesus, save me! For some reason, they make my chondritis (inflammation of cartilage, aka very painful ribs) flare, so I can resist. Max loves them, and so does my husband - if only I could eat them! 

Doodles - I've met some that are very hyper, and some that are very sweet. There's a lady in our therapy group who has two labradoodles - she's quite snobbish about them - they are very nice dogs. There are few dogs I don't like, I just don't like the whole marketing of these dogs as something they're not - because the dogs are paying for that when the promises don't hold true.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

laprincessa said:


> Doodles...I just don't like the whole marketing of these dogs as something they're not - because the dogs are paying for that when the promises don't hold true.


This is so true. You wouldn't believe the number of Doodles that come in to be groomed that their coats are a disaster, (or maybe you would believe it. ). The people are clueless. Then they will ask our groomers to brush them out. After a very stern lesson on Doodle coats and how painful it is for the dog to try to brush mats out, the people always agree to a shavedown and grooming every 4-6weeks, (at $120 a groom for a standard). A few do come in knowing exactly what they were getting into coat wise, the majority don't. And yes, it's very sad for the dogs...


----------



## Goldens&Friesians (May 31, 2014)

kwhit said:


> This is so true. You wouldn't believe the number of Doodles that come in to be groomed that their coats are a disaster, (or maybe you would believe it. ). The people are clueless. Then they will ask our groomers to brush them out. After a very stern lesson on Doodle coats and how painful it is for the dog to try to brush mats out, the people always agree to a shavedown and grooming every 4-6weeks, (at $120 a groom for a standard). A few do come in knowing exactly what they were getting into coat wise, the majority don't. And yes, it's very sad for the dogs...


I think grooming requirements and cost of grooming has to be one of the most often overlooked aspect of ANY breed when people are deciding what breed they want. I wish I could charge 120 for a doodle groom! We charge 78-90 depending on the dog and coat condition and many people flip out over that. Personally, I think they are getting a deal at those prices for the amount of time and effort I have to put into either brushing your really tangley dog and giving it a long comb or scissor trim, or else very carefully shaving your doodle thats so tightly matted it'll be miraculous if I don't nick it. And whoever is breeding doodles and telling their customers that doodles don't need grooming needs to stop-can't tell you the number of owners who come feeling embarrassed to get their dog groomed, thinking they are horrible people for getting their doodle groomed because their breeder told them a doodle doesn't need grooming or shouldn't get haircuts. I always tell them (in a polite way) that their breeder is nuts and of course your doodle needs regular grooming and don't be embarrassed! Again just breeders feeding people what they want to hear in order to make the sale. 

BTW, my absolute weakness in chocolate is Reese's peanut butter cups-especially the big egg-shaped ones they make at Easter! But, I'm a chocaholic so any chocolate will do! Lol!


----------



## Christen113 (Dec 3, 2014)

Abeille said:


> I owned a poodle for 13 years. While he was a great dog, I swear I will never own another one though. For the last year or two of his life, I took him to the groomer and stayed close while they groomed him because they didn’t want the responsibility of dealing with a health emergency. He had a heart problem and required meds and rx food. The worst part was just telling them to shave everything so he could go a little longer between haircuts. He loved being a frou-frou dog and always liked having his hair did.


This actually sounds like the way things went with my poodle growing up too.


----------



## Christen113 (Dec 3, 2014)

Altairss said:


> I think when Doodles first started out the people doing it had good intentions but they quickly learned that genetics doesn't exactly always do what you want. I do know some Doodle breeders that did health testing on their dogs and once they learned how few of the puppies actually were hypoallergenic started to do the testing before the puppies went home to make sure they where hypoallergenic. So many doodles ended up in our local shelters when their owners dumped them because they shed and or they caused allergic reactions. For awhile it was pretty sad how many were in our shelters and rescues and a real reason so many are frustrated its often the dogs that suffer for human greed or status.
> 
> I don't have anything against the dogs but more the thoughtless breeders that treat dogs as disposable or money sources. The temperament of the puppies goes back to the parents temperament and the socializing that was done with the puppy. if you do not start with great temperaments and structure your unlikely to get it in your puppies. And if you do not bother to properly socialize your puppies well all kinds of problems come from that And ethical breeders were absolutely not letting their dogs out to be used to create a mix breed dog so what was used to breed was often not anywhere near either the poodle standard or the golden one.



Exactly. I totally agree.


----------



## Christen113 (Dec 3, 2014)

usually lurking said:


> I have spent several days restraining myself from posting in this thread. Unfortunately, I am out of chocolate, so now it seems as if I will have to chime in, which I suspect will either further fuel this raging dumpster fire of a thread, or will toss a wet blanket on it. I would guess the former because of the levels of personal offense that people take to the opinions and feelings of others.
> 
> First, people are entitled to feel as they feel and it has zero bearing on your life, so let it go. This isn't kindergarten. You're adults. If someone doesn't like doodles, they're allowed to feel that and say it. If someone doesn't like Dalmations, they're allowed to feel it and say it. If their personal experience with a given breed/mix leads them to have certain opinions on that breed/mix, that has zero to do with your personal dog or whatever dog you personally know. Every person on the planet is the sum of their own experiences, not yours. Therefore, their opinions and mindsets aren't always going to mesh with your own. That's what makes everyone different. If everyone was the same, exactly one breed of dog would exist and we'd all have it because we'd all want the same thing.
> 
> ...



I think you nailed it. Couldn't agree more.


----------



## Christen113 (Dec 3, 2014)

and as to the chocolate, Snickers all the way. Or Godiva!


It really is the crazy marketing and attitudes that bothers me most. Some are cute puppies, but they pretty much just look like poodle puppies to me. It took me long enough to figure out how to show groom a golden--I can't imagine the work to groom a curlier dog!!


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

My best friend dogsits a sweet doodle named Maggie. Her owner took her to a groomer when she was maybe 6 months old and was furious with himself for not realizing that she needed to be brushed daily! She had to be shaved, and he was so upset - he never let it happen again. He's one of the good ones, our groomer has told me horror stories about having to shave the dogs because no one takes the time to comb or brush them out. 
Max gets mats by breathing - I can't imagine dealing with a doodle coat. (And yes, Max gets regular professional grooming)


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

laprincessa I'm allergic to peanuts (and every other nut) too! Brookside chocolate covered pomegranates are the best. Milky Way, Kit Kats and anything caramel are also pretty high up on my favorite chocolate list.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

aesthetic said:


> laprincessa I'm allergic to peanuts (and every other nut) too! Brookside chocolate covered pomegranates are the best. Milky Way, Kit Kats and anything caramel are also pretty high up on my favorite chocolate list.


Stinks,doesn't it? I make the best peanut butter fudge ever (according to my grandchildren) and I can't eat it. Makes a person cranky!


----------



## GoldenGalore (Sep 15, 2016)

kwhit said:


> I'd be offended if any group of dogs were talked about like this, not just Doodles.


The GRCA response was perfectly reasonable. You clearly don't accept the mission of the GRCA and reputable Golden Retriever breeders. They are not telling you that anyone's Golden Doodle is not lovable. They are warning against the rampant misrepresentations associated with the sale of "Golden Doodle" puppies.


----------



## GoldenGalore (Sep 15, 2016)

usually lurking said:


> In small amounts, dark chocolate has been proven to have health benefits. Having said that, I freely admit that I was eating Snickers, not dark chocolate, and that I thoroughly enjoyed it.


Go Snickers! Love 'em!!!


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

GoldenGalore said:


> The GRCA response was perfectly reasonable. You clearly don't accept the mission of the GRCA and reputable Golden Retriever breeders. They are not telling you that anyone's Golden Doodle is not lovable. They are warning against the rampant misrepresentations associated with the sale of "Golden Doodle" puppies.


I wasn't talking about the GRCA's response. And to make that assumption about me from just one of my posts it's obvious that you're a newbie to the board.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Oh, I see why you said that...because I had quoted that post. Yeah, shouldn't have done that. 

I just want you to know that I'm one of the biggest proponents for ethical breeders on this board. Anyone that's been here for any length of time knows that and would tell you that. So for you to have posted that I don't accept the mission of reputable breeders is actually laughable. It was also rude...


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

there was nothing rude in that response

However, if I eat many more Brookside chocolates, I am going to explode. And that would be truly messy, and very rude


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

laprincessa said:


> there was nothing rude in that response...


So you believe that it's not rude to make assumptions toward another member that they know nothing about? And to make that assumption off of their participation in one thread? I've been on this board for over 9 years and have spent the majority of my time here encouraging people to support ethical breeders. Just because I don't like for _*any*_ dog, or group of dogs, to be labeled dumb is a reason to assume I don't support responsible breeding is absolutely ridiculous.

Maybe it's just the times we live in now that unsubstantiated assumptions are accepted and not considered rude in nature. Expected more from members here. Later...


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

The person who responded to you was not, in my opinion, rude. However, it seems that you've decided to make this personal and since I have a rule that I won't continue an argument with a stranger on the internet, have a wonderful day.


----------



## GoldenLabMix (Dec 3, 2015)

Disclosure I only read the first post. Why did I get a doodle over a poodle? Cause a) I honestly think poodles are less appealing with the tall skinny build and tight curls and pointy face. b) I prefer the muscle and girth of retrievers and wider heads to the tiny dainty poodle build. c) We were looking for something in the middle size range - not on one end or the other like poodle choices are. Ours is amazing, was absolutely well socialized as a puppy before coming to us, and has just been wonderful. We knew he would be on the bigger end because he was the largest in the litter so that's on us.


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

I am not as nice as you are! I would say my pup is 100% pure bred AKC Golden Retriever! The other dog you mentioned is a mutt!


----------



## GoldenLabMix (Dec 3, 2015)

3goldens2keep said:


> I am not as nice as you are! I would say my pup is 100% pure bred AKC Golden Retriever! The other dog you mentioned is a mutt!


A mutt is a mixed-breed dog that is not usually bred deliberately. What she has is an intentionally bred crossbreed. You don't have to be nasty about it.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

GoldenLabMix said:


> A mutt is a mixed-breed dog.


Plenty of people make mutts on purpose or by accident. The only difference is giving it a fancy name so people pay $$$$ for the mutt pups.


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

GoldenLabMix said:


> A mutt is a mixed-breed dog that is not usually bred deliberately. What she has is an intentionally bred crossbreed. You don't have to be nasty about it.


yourdictionary defines mutt as "... a mutt is a *dog that does not have a pedigree*." If you were offended by my use of this term, I apologize! My intent was not to be "nasty" only to state what is generally recognized as a proper name for a mixed breed dog...it was meant as a warning to a potential buyer...


----------



## themissingpen (Jul 8, 2020)

usually lurking said:


> Is there a market for these dogs? Sure. Do some of the breeders do clearances? Yes.


Need a source for this please! The /r/dogs subreddit has put in EXTENSIVE effort into trying to find reputable doodle breeders, only to conclude that there just isn't such a thing. Even with the existence of Australian Labradoodles as an "actual breed". As a result, the sub has become a great ambassador for standard poodles.


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

Edited out!


----------



## IntheWillows (Jun 10, 2019)

I'll preface my rant by saying that this is me at my most annoyed state as my dog and I were just attacked on our walk by a massive "sheepadoodle(?)" -at this point the names are laughable- so admittedly I'm a little frazzled and very, VERY, perturbed. 

Doodles are ridiculous. They come with no guarantees of anything, and I've yet to meet an owner (dogsitter for over 13 years here) that has properly socialized, trained, or raised one because they've been promised or led to believe that they're buying a dog that's the best of both worlds and perfect. When I have to sit for doodles I get anxious, and there are a lot of clients I've turned down after meeting the dog and the family and learning their routine. Every dog bite I've had from the job has been from a doodle. Most of them have to be medicated because of anxiety or aggression. Yes, it can mostly be a direct reflection of the family, but moreso the "breeders" for leading people to believe they're getting a perfect little teddy bear and not being well educated on the crossbreeds they're creating. 

What also irks me to no end are the owners that buy doodles for 'looks'. I can name 12 purebreds off the top of my head that look like doodles, but aren't... Maybe they find more prestige in owning a doodle over and Otterhound or Portuguese Water Dog, etc??

If your doodle is a gem, great, but the majority of them have ruined any reputation they may have for me. 

**Rooney is fine, he was cut on the mouth but fortunately not deep. I unfortunately fell on my bad foot and it is now...badder. I was just starting to heal too. :/

I'll probably wake up tomorrow and delete this, just needed to rant.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I think this applies here.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Cute! My granddaughter clicked on a cute puppy pic and ended up on a cockerpoo site... these people are boldly declaring their pups are AKC registered. I emailed and asked how the pups were registered with AKC. Her reply was they register just before shipping the pup. Seems she stumbled on a puppy mill. Can you believe the garbage people post on their sites!! Just to clear this up folks AKC DOES NOT REGISTER MIXED BREED DOGS!

*WHY CHOOSE COCKAPOO PUPPIES HOME*
Cockapoo Puppies Home is a certified AKC Cockapoo Breeders with the mission to provide companion to new families who are lover of Cockapoo Puppies, with the provision of healthcare as an exemplary love to Cockapoo Puppies.


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

Seems odd that AKC would 'certify' a mixed breed, breeder?


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

AKC doesn't certify anything other than the puppies are pure bred and these pups are not. This is in the same class as goldendoodles, just another designer dog. You can not mix poodles and cockers and receive legitimate AKC registration as advertised. So either the breeder is fudging the litter registration or they are forging papers sent to puppy buyers. This is a really good example showing why you can NOT believe everything you read on a site.
AKC will only investigate if I purchase a puppy and can provide the breeder information & numbers on the registration for them to verify. Their website provides absolutely NO information on where they are located or their names. All communication is through an online form. I did ask how they received AKC papers on mixed breed puppies. Their response was pup would be registered prior to shipping. Clearly this is a puppy mill.


----------

